# Redwood pot call and striker



## James (Sep 1, 2014)

Turned this pot call and striker from some of the redwood I got from Chuck.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 1, 2014)

Those are Great looking. Love the striker.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2014)

James - if your calls sound half as good as they look there are going to some tough days for turkeys this fall

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice looking call. How did the redwood work for you. Any trouble with tear out?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 2, 2014)

James, is the drill you use for those sound holes dull? Those holes don't look round. Could be my eyes. Everything else looks sharp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Sep 3, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Nice looking call. How did the redwood work for you. Any trouble with tear out?


It worked really nice. I didn't have any issues with tear out. I had the lathe turned up fairly high, used my carbide tools and a very light touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Sep 3, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> James, is the drill you use for those sound holes dull? Those holes don't look round. Could be my eyes. Everything else looks sharp.


Good eye. No the drill was sharp, it was my fault they look like that. I used too big of a bit, and was to close to the outside wall. One of those moments when I should have measured twice. On the bright side it sounds great, and I have a new call for myself. I have to mess them up to get one of my calls for myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 3, 2014)

In that case, great job James

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Sep 3, 2014)

Good job James, I wondered what it would sound like with the light weight of the wood. Hopefully you can call in a real old turkey, with your real old pot call. lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## James (Sep 6, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Good job James, I wondered what it would sound like with the light weight of the wood. Hopefully you can call in a real old turkey, with your real old pot call. lol
> 
> Sounds pretty much like a cedar pot call, I'm pleased with it, and happy I messed it up where it has to stay here. lol


----------



## James (Sep 6, 2014)

Not sure how I accomplished adding that to your thread,


----------

